# white goldfish bump



## friendliest fishie friend (Nov 9, 2013)

hello friends  

I'm not really sure what to make of this but maybe like 15 mins ago or so I noticed two of my goldfish have these white bumps on their sides. My calico goldfish has a bump that is just awful looking but he acts perfectly normal. Both fish do attached I have a picture. I tried googling it but didn't really find much that was conclusive. I did also put some aquarium salt in there.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Have you tested the water? Looks like it could be ammonia burn to me. What are your readings for ammonia, nitrites, nitrates? How big is this tank? From the looks of it, I hope at least 50g - if those are the only 3.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I am ashamed to admit, but years ago, I had goldfish in a 30g. I didn't know about the ammonia, nitrite, nitrate stuff. All died but one. It hung on for a few months. I noticed the same "bump" on it. Turned out to be infection oozing from it's gut. When I caught it to check it out, it's gut burst. 

Please put them down in a human way. If you want goldfish, put them in a pond.

have a blessed day


----------



## friendliest fishie friend (Nov 9, 2013)

Update!: soo the white bump fell off and he seems perfectly fine just has a little hole in his side...hmmm so i'm guessing the 1 gallon per inch rule is extremely wrong?...I will definitely let my professors know


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

It's a parasite and you probly have poor water quality(just geussing?).The parasite still needs to be treated and freshwater would probly help.50% water change before meds and then follow directions.Many parasites(ich is the most famous) fall from the fish and multiply in the substrate for 3-4 days(this is when you can kill them,not usaully while on fish) to eventually have possibly thousands free swimming and looking for a host(they'll find your fish again!).The waterchanges done with a vacumm right now can remove some of them from the substrate and help the "anti parasite" med work better.
Good Luck!
1" per gallon is bunk!


----------



## friendliest fishie friend (Nov 9, 2013)

Hhmm well thank you


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Contact Inkmaker. He comes here often. He is a major help on parasites. He's some kind of professor or something like that. He sure saved a tank full of fish for me. They had "wasting disease" Only lost one. He's a great help and a very nice person.

have a blessed day


----------

